# Which is the best long-lasting refrigerator: GE Monogram or SubZero?



## sunshine17 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear cooking community,

I'm in the process of renovating my kitchen and I am looking for advice on major kitchen appliances.  What are your thought on the GE Monogram vs the SubZero refrigerator?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Neither are that great but GE best of 2 evils.. Less service repairs and easier to service


----------



## sunshine17 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you very much for your prompt reply!  It helps to get feedback from someone with this much experience!!!!

I'd love to have you in my kitchen everyday!  I bet my family would be well-fed and healthy!

Thank you very much!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank You but I am retired


----------



## sunshine17 (Dec 1, 2014)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif That's too bad for me but very good for you to be retired! ENJOY IT!


----------

